# windmill 360 search



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:after viewing a thread about fav racecar i noticed there was 1 that i,ve been a hankerin for. its a windmill 360. it seems to have come in 2 versions.i did send an email ,but never got an answer.this is my quest to find the ever elousive windmill.does anybody have 1 to sell trade mybe recast or should i let a sleeping dog lie. thanx for any tips to track down this shy beast.:wave:


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

joegri said:


> :wave:after viewing a thread about fav racecar i noticed there was 1 that i,ve been a hankerin for. its a windmill 360. it seems to have come in 2 versions.i did send an email ,but never got an answer.this is my quest to find the ever elousive windmill.does anybody have 1 to sell trade mybe recast or should i let a sleeping dog lie. thanx for any tips to track down this shy beast.:wave:



joegri,

I probably have a few Windmill 360 bodies in my TJet box. I seem to recall they came in red, green and even yellow. PM me offline and we can discuss 
this further.

The guy who made these bodies is Slotcar Bob from So. Calif.. I'm kinda surprised no one else has responded to your inquiry, as of yet...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have a pic?  rr


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

tiaragam1 i tried to pm ya but it didnt want to work ill try again. roadrunner there is a pic and article on howorld.net in the arcive section check it out kinda cool slot body i think youll see what i mean!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i remember that car. wasn't it based loosely off a Ferrari 360? made for Fray-type racing, if I'm not mistaken...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joegri, I think this is the car your're looking for. I didn't forget you asking me, I just forgot where I got it, doh!!!. I've had it several years. This one was molded in orange. Let me do some searching...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for posting the pic. youre camera work does it justice! for my taste that looks to be just a good lookin/functioning body lines and nice and wide. like i like my girls.and let me add your trac looks veeery fresh!


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Maybe...*

You can still get one from a friend of mine whom I believe bought the mold from "slot car bob". We have three RTR w/mean greens, TO chassis, Thunder brushes, RTHO fronts and vintage "Champion" alum hub wheels & tire sets which allow for lots of slip in the corners so that you can appreciate what the name "360" actually addresses. On a straight though, you can't go any faster the those vintage "Champions".


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

pm sent to tiaragam1 and woof thanx for replying joe g


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

WooffWooff said:


> You can still get one from a friend of mine whom I believe bought the mold from "slot car bob". We have three RTR w/mean greens, TO chassis, Thunder brushes, RTHO fronts and vintage "Champion" alum hub wheels & tire sets which allow for lots of slip in the corners so that you can appreciate what the name "360" actually addresses. On a straight though, you can't go any faster the those vintage "Champions".


well ...... what price ? Pics ? 

Bear :wave:


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

bearsox said:


> well ...... what price ? Pics ?
> 
> Bear :wave:


I'll see him Sunday, if he has any available for sale, I'll get price and hopefully some pics of those. The RTR ones I mentioned are part of our racing stable
and not available.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey a body would be fine by me as i can put together a chassis . I appreciate the efforts if one is found as that pic of the orange and yellow beauty has me messmerized as orange is my favorite color LOL ! 

Thanks , Bear :wave:


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*windmill 360*



joegri said:


> :wave:after viewing a thread about fav racecar i noticed there was 1 that i,ve been a hankerin for. its a windmill 360. it seems to have come in 2 versions.i did send an email ,but never got an answer.this is my quest to find the ever elousive windmill.does anybody have 1 to sell trade mybe recast or should i let a sleeping dog lie. thanx for any tips to track down this shy beast.:wave:


joegri , these are no longer available . If you want see these . go to HO World site . Look at them in there archives , in column #3.

Don


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

66GTODON said:


> joegri , these are no longer available . If you want see these . go to HO World site . Look at them in there archives , in column #3.
> 
> Don


joegri , I have two of these , one red , one lime green . never use them anymore.


DON


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I have three of these. They were the first purpose built Fray body. The guy's name is Bob Marketos, from Petaluma Ca.
They were the shiz for a while. This body was the cause for the "body must be a 1:1 reproduction" clause in the rule set. It was a pure fabrication.
They were a little on the heavy side, but they are still a good body.


----------



## Phazer (Mar 8, 2010)

*Windmill 360*

I purchased the molds to the car from slotcarbob (HO World.)
What color would you like? 
I have three bodies.
Windmill Phazer
Windmill Phazer II
Windmill 360.
Photo's attached.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx phazer and welcome to the board!! pm has been sent


----------



## Phazer (Mar 8, 2010)

*Completed cars*

Here are a few pics showing a completed car.

Personally I like the Windmill 360 best.

I have a few already made. I can check and see what colors are available. If you want a custom color it will take me a couple of weeks. I'll need to order new resin.

$20.00 per body. I may or may not have windows. I'll have to check. If I do have the windows - no extra charge.
Custom color bodies: $25.00

The cars are sent in the "rough" stage. You can cut or sand it down to a very light weight. You will need to drill the screw holes.

If you purchased one of the cars from me or Bob Marketos @ "H.O. World" and it is broken or in need or repair - send it to me and I will send you a new one for only the cost of postage.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

WoW!
That IS a deal.

Welcome to Hobby talk.

PS: Do you make any other bodies?


----------



## Phazer (Mar 8, 2010)

Just the three "Windmill" bodies at this time.


----------



## Phazer (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a photo with all the cars and standard colors. Two rows of each. The cars at the top row is not ready to sell at this time. (Lamborgini)


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Next step to purchase.*



Phazer said:


> Here is a photo with all the cars and standard colors. Two rows of each. The cars at the top row is not ready to sell at this time. (Lamborgini)


I am interested in purchasing 2 cars from the bottom two rows. I believe those are the Windmill 360's. Any color except Black.

How do we proceed? Do you take Paypal????


----------



## Phazer (Mar 8, 2010)

Post Office Money Order works for me.
[email protected]


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Windmill 360's are alive and well!*



Phazer said:


> Here is a photo with all the cars and standard colors. Two rows of each. The cars at the top row is not ready to sell at this time. (Lamborgini)


I just purchased a couple of these from Bobby. They are well made, nice quality resins and look like they will be great racers. Shipping was fast and they were well packed.

I now have all three styles,
Phazer 1, Phazer 2 and the Windmills.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i too got a coupla of the windmills and a phazer!! bobby and the alabama gang are cool guys and easy to do business with!! b represents the good thing about this hobby.i,m very pleased with the 360,got it mounted and turned some laps?it,s short and fat just like my women!! if you dont have 1 dont miss out in this great handling body!!!


----------

